# Corsa Sport experience



## Betsyismygoat (Nov 3, 2013)

I've been using this site for a while now and I decided I owe you guys my experience with my Corsa Sport exhaust. Honestly I was a bit sceptical about the system; in fact I almost had it taken off and returned due to the not-so-loud-idle.
It wasn't until I moved back to a quiet neighborhood did I appreciate the design of the system. It stays moderately quiet at idle and under the power band which is awesome for staying under the radar. After that, the car starts to really growl and the true sound of the motor comes to life. The reason for this is to reduce drone which is produced at lower RPMs (such as cruising in sixth). 
It's a free flow exhaust so it allows the true notes of the engine to come to life and sounds fantastic. Instead of the same note getting louder like other exhausts, it builds to a beautiful, mean, higher pitch that is very loud. To me, having the otion of a loud car just seems to fit.

Highly reccomended.


----------



## Razz2o4 (Dec 5, 2006)

You must be close to stock? Set of Kooks LT's Catless Mids and the sport system was extremely loud to me. But also had a cam in the car too.


----------

